# Application localisation iphone



## Karim790 (15 Mai 2022)

Bonsoir j’aimerais avoir un renseignements sur l’application localiser sur iPhone, j’ai ajouter un ami dans l’application et j’aimerais savoir ce que sa signifie quand c’est écrit « maintenant » quand je vais voir sa position sur la map, cela signifie qu’il est sur ton téléphone a l’instant même ? Ou même si ton téléphone et verrouillé et qu’il n’est pas dessus sa écrit « maintenant » aussi ? Merci d’avance


----------



## Chris K (15 Mai 2022)

Cela indique quand le téléphone a pu être localisé, qu’il soit utilisé ou non.


----------

